# Chris Frosts review of 400mm f/2 lens



## Chaitanya (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## StoicalEtcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks for sharing - very interesting. I can't help thinking that an 11kg weight (circa 24lbs for our cousins) plus chromatic abrations and likely cost are good reasons why it never made it into full production!


----------

